# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hey everyone !


First, *5 days till Christmas :biggrin2:!












*Next, mark the day, *mambo101's *nest webcast is on the 30th, at 9pm!





Also sending healing vibes to his himi Ziggy, who has been having discharge out of the eye !





Also send vibes to *heartbunneh*, who's dog has a mysterious 'pimple' on her behind. Hope its nothing serious, :hug:!
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Woo hoo - I broke up from school today for the holidays!:biggrin2::woohoo

I love the holidays...but I've got to say its kind of weird not being at school.:?I love school!


----------



## swanlake

Also, fred is getting neutered today, send good vibes for him!


----------



## Flashy

Good Luck Fred!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

ray:for Fred. Any word on how he's doing? 

Isn't it weird to be off school now? We're off here until 1/14....not sure what to do with myself for all of that time.

Please continue to keep Rosie and her crew in your thoughts and prayers. Hope it's ok to say this here.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> We're off here until 1/14....not sure what to do with myself for all of that time.


Wow ... you get that much time off? Some people don't even get 2 weeks for vacation.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

HoneyPot is taking Charlie and Misty in for molar trims. Wonder if she brought her camera along.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We're off here until 1/14....not sure what to do with myself for all of that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... you get that much time off? Some people don't even get 2 weeks for vacation.
Click to expand...


Public schools only get a bit more than a week. I'm a student at university, and classes don't start until then. My husband works at the university, and gets the same vacation as public schools do.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Most University students (University of Alberta) should be finished orfinishing their exams by now, but classes start up January 7 for them.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Yeah, exams ran until today and classes start on the 7th again. Of course, those who didn't have exams until the bitter end had an early start to their holidays. But I was one of the unlucky few who had to write one yesterday, lol.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

My last one was last evening...it ended at 8:30. I'm a student at Penn State University in State College, PA. We're the #2 party school in the US....I'm not sure who #1 is, but since I'm waaaayyyy older than the normal college student, my idea of a party is really expensive food that I don't have to prepare or clean up!!! Have a great Christmas!


----------



## ~BunBuns~

woooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 5 days till christmas!!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## swanlake

fred is doing ok! everyone at the vets thought he was soo adorable! haha. he is a little groggy and whatnot but doing fine.

i got off of school yesterday and go back jan. 3rd. 2 weeks baby!


----------



## Spring

It was Bruno's first birthday today too .


----------



## monklover

Happy Birthday Bruno! :biggrin2:
arty:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think we need to ask everyone to post a pic of their bunny on their birthdays and gotcha days on here! 

OK...... I'm a bunny photo junkie - at least I admit it!!!


----------

